# Guys, i won the last month's(March) caption challenge!



## aku (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys, just got my copy of digit, and i'm really surprised and happy to see that i won the last month's beat that caption challenge!
I usually never take part any any competitions like this but last month, and this is my 1st try, i dun know what compelled me to drop in my mail... but i guess now on, I'll try to take part in competitions like this.

Btw. I'm not wrong, I was in the loo while i was reading the mag and i mailed the  caption through the mobile gmail app...


----------



## narangz (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 8, 2008)

Gratz. What'd you get?


----------



## aku (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks mate.

i still haven't got anything.. but looking forward to getting something...


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

congrats


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 8, 2008)

aku said:


> I was in the loo while i was reading the mag and i mailed the  caption through the mobile gmail app...


glad to know yet another loo multitasker has won a prize


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 8, 2008)

^Lolz.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW ! Congrats


----------



## aku (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks mates...
btw. who els did win while multitasking from the loo?


----------



## ?doubtfire? (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats aku


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 8, 2008)

Congo........btw what is the prize you got?(sorry but I don't buy digit!)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 8, 2008)

congrats for what ever you have won


----------



## aku (Apr 8, 2008)

thanking ya all... 
i still haven't got anything, but most probably they'll be sending me a book.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

Family Guy said:


> Big deal
> Go bare your ass and rejoice.


way to be a moron



_


----------



## utsav (Apr 8, 2008)

^^ ??


----------



## hullap (May 23, 2008)

congo dude


----------



## Pat (May 23, 2008)

Bumping a 50 days old thread ? or you want to know what he won


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

Yea hullap u n00b, stop bumping old threads.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

hullap said:


> congo dude


response delayed by 50 days.

get a life.


----------



## hullap (May 24, 2008)

Pat said:


> Bumping a 50 days old thread ? or you want to know what he won


omg, now if ppl at irc (G__') post old threads
how do i know its on the 2nd or 3rd page


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

Who is G_'? Never heard of him. Dont make excuses


----------



## hullap (May 24, 2008)

next time you come to IRC, ill show u


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Who is G_'? Never heard of him. Dont make excuses


G_` is an un-authorized user of hullap's IRC


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 24, 2008)

dont blame G_',its just a IRC legend,not for real.


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

hullap said:


> omg, now if ppl at irc (G__') post old threads
> how do i know its on the 2nd or 3rd page


You can reply with *"omg... my cat typed that !!!"*


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

Yep that would have been better.
Grow up kid. Dont make imaginary IRC friends.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 2, 2008)

family guy sent on vacation with his family for hostile activities and multiple homicide


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Good riddance


----------

